# To Shilala and His Horsemen!



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Thanks. That is so loose and empty and overused right now.

Thanks...... Can't somebody invent a word that means more than THANKS??

Like....you made my life completely different from this day forward by bringing together a group of individuals, from the across this country, who have no idea who I am, but still you convinced them I was something special. 

And for this brief moment in time you secured a corner in my memory bank that belongs to *you and the gorillas* who affected my life *forever*. It's&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. warm fuzzies, &#8230;&#8230;.teeth showing grin, &#8230;&#8230;..proud to belong&#8230;&#8230;.somebody pinch me before I wake up.

It's all that, and more, rolled up into one ongoing feeling of joy.

And........ all I can say is THANK YOU! Seems sooooooo light&#8230;.but at this time they are the 2 best words created to say the way I feel.



To Scott Shilala and the Horsemen...............

*THANK YOU!*


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Well said brother! This place will change the way you think about people in general...... in a good way.
But that doesn't exempt you from future attacks!:gn


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

i could not have said it better myself! Your a great bother and a great addition to the jungle!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I'd say you pretty much summed it up. You covered it in my mind, I had the same feeling when Old Sailor hit me, it wasn't the magnitude of the hit that got me it was that a person that had never met me took the time to do something special for me. It was an indescribable feeling. It is amazing to me to see what this community does for each other.

That and that grin in your pictures pretty much covers it.

Enjoy them in good health.

Much respect to you and the rest of the Gorillas on CS

Shawn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*You must spread some reputation around before giving it to fishforfree again.

Darn it. * :tu



fishforfree said:


> Thanks. That is so loose and empty and overused right now.
> 
> Thanks...... Can't somebody invent a word that means more than THANKS??
> 
> ...


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Got him for you Smokey.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

You're welcome, brother. It was great fun to be a part of such a huge bombing run. I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

You're good people, Scott. There wasn't any convincing necessary to get guys to hop on.
I know my life is richer for knowing you, I've enjoyed talking to you and I'm sure we'd have a good time gettin' after some lunkers, telling lies and smokin a stogie. 
I'm happy that you're happy. I know pretty much everyone who's been involved or watched this thing go down had an ear to ear smile on their face somewhere along the way.
That's well worth the price of admission.
God Bless you, brother. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Your welcome Scott. I know what you are trying to say as I have had the same problem expressing myself to the men here that have shown me unbelievable generosity since joining the jungle.
No words seem to do it justice.

I'm glad it made a memory that will last a life time.

All the best,
Al


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Well said brother! This place will change the way you think about people in general...... in a good way.
> But that doesn't exempt you from future attacks!:gn


:tpd::tpd::tpd: Muahahaha!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Well said!!!:tu

I think us gorilla's need to come up with a new word that expresses "thanks beyond words"... Any thoughts???


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Well said!!!:tu
> 
> I think us gorilla's need to come up with a new word that expresses "thanks beyond words"... Any thoughts???


How 'bout: Whoa Duuuuuuuude:ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

The smile on your face and the well put words you put in print make the Jungle the place to be.:tu:tu


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey bud its people like you that make this place a good one. I hope to see you the 27th

Jon:ss


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

link to pics of this massive bomb?


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

weak_link said:


> link to pics of this massive bomb?


Absolutely......Sorry bout that -

Day 1
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144080

Day 2
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144270

Day 3
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144659

Summary
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144403


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

You summed it up very well. To be a target of those words makes me feel very special. Thanks for being a part of CS, and a great BOTL. You deserve everything you got and more. Cheers to you, Scott!:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*"Great Scott!"*


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

You're welcome. All Scooter had to do was say, "Hey, it'll be fun, let's do this."


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

You are very welcome! Im looking forward to doing another one of these!
Now you can do six reviews a day!!!!!! Ha ha ha!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

hk3 said:


> You are very welcome! Im looking forward to doing another one of these!
> Now you can do six reviews a day!!!!!! Ha ha ha!


Heh, I never thought of all the reviews.
Let's get goin, fishboy.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

shilala said:


> Heh, I never thought of all the reviews.
> Let's get goin, fishboy.


Ha ha ha! He would be like a chimney!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Ha ha ha! He would be like a chimney!


He has two hands, I think he should be able to make it go. :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

With a Thank You like that.......

...it looks like your just itching for another round!!!! :gn:r

Enjoy!! That post gave me a glimpse into what type of person you are!! You deserved all of it!! :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

shilala said:


> He has two hands, I think he should be able to make it go. :tu


If he is a true gorilla he can smoke with his toes as well! :SM


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> That post gave me a glimpse into what type of person you are!! You deserved all of it!! :tu


:tpd: Well said. :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*I received this nice card in the mail today.
I am sure the rest of the horsemen have as well. ​*
​
On the back was a nicely written note thanking me for my service in the calvary. I guy couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I absolutely have to have that fishin lure. That is the coolest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> *I received this nice card in the mail today.​*
> *I am sure the rest of the horsemen have as well. *​
> ​
> On the back was a nicely written note thanking me for my service in the calvary. I guy couldn't ask for anything more.


You all are very welcome, but keep this in mind Horsemen..............Richard (tzaddi) made the postcard I sent out.
Make sure you thank him for that handy piece of imagery!! :tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> With a Thank You like that.......
> 
> ...it looks like your just itching for another round!!!! :gn:r
> 
> Enjoy!! That post gave me a glimpse into what type of person you are!! You deserved all of it!! :tu


:tpd: Looks like another round is headed your way, Fish!!! Look out!!!
:r:r:r


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

I received that same postcard today! You are a class act Scott 

Great work Richard (tzaddi) :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

I got one too!
Better than any bomb! That is neater than shit!

Thanks a ton Brother, you are a class act!:tu
I wish I could hit ya with more RG already.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> I got one too!
> Better than any bomb! That is neater than shit!
> 
> Thanks a ton Brother, you are a class act!:tu
> I wish I could hit ya with more RG already.


You are very welcome!
Glad you like it. 
I had to do something to show my appreciation!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

shilala said:


> I absolutely have to have that fishin lure. That is the coolest thing I have ever seen.


Be careful what you say&#8230;
There was once a fish that had the same wish and now that fish is on a dish. 

- tzaddi


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Be careful what you say&#8230;
> There was once a fish that had the same wish and now that fish is on a dish.
> 
> - tzaddi


:r It sure is getting fishy around here.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Be careful what you say&#8230;
> There was once a fish that had the same wish and now that fish is on a dish.
> 
> - tzaddi


I'll crank on Tim about it. I bet he'll hook a brother up. 
Get it? Hook?
I slay myself.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

shilala said:


> I'll crank on Tim about it. I bet he'll hook a brother up.
> Get it? Hook?
> I slay myself.


:r:r Hey, wait a minute, I feel like I am the butt of this joke.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> :r:r Hey, wait a minute, I feel like I am the butt of this joke.


You're supposed to pm me and tell me where you got it so I can get me one.
I have a 13.1# 31" walleye on the wall and I'm gonna hang it on his lip.
It'll be awesome.

Ah, wait up on that. Found them. w00t!!!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

shilala said:


> You're supposed to pm me and tell me where you got it so I can get me one.
> I have a 13.1# 31" walleye on the wall and I'm gonna hang it on his lip.
> It'll be awesome.
> 
> Ah, wait up on that. Found them. w00t!!!


I think tzaddi sent the cigar lure. And, you missed the threat.:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> I think tzaddi sent the cigar lure. And, you missed the threat.:r


Oh chit, I thought you did. 
Oh Riiiiiiiiii chaaaaarrrrrrrrddddd.....


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

shilala said:


> Oh chit, I thought you did.
> Oh Riiiiiiiiii chaaaaarrrrrrrrddddd.....


*Did you call?*

_Cue the Twilight Zone Theme Song as Scott presses the hyperlink._ :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> *Did you call?*
> 
> _Cue the Twilight Zone Theme Song as Scott presses the hyperlink._ :tu


I was just jerkin ya. I need one of those cigar lures, but I found them online. So now I'm good. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I received my card today as well. Classy bro! Thanks! Another beautiful creation of Richard's! I need to get some of that great art for my den!:tu


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I received my card yesterday as well. Very nice touch!


----------

